# chirp question



## die4irish (Jun 8, 2004)

we just got a garmin 94sv last year and am struggling mighty with the chirp settings. im so used to traditional sonar but with out thru hull transducer we cant get traditional sonor only clear vu. no matter what setting i use i just get little dots all over the screen. what am i doing wrong?


----------



## Farmhand (Jul 11, 2011)

A screenshot may help us sort it out. I know I get a lot more screen clutter when I run my chirp. Especially in dirty water. Sometimes I dial down the color threshold to get rid of it, sometimes gain, but I’ve gotten used to it. Fish will still show up fine


----------



## Gradyfish (Jan 22, 2017)

Clearvu is Garmins version of down imaging. You will not see arches with DI, the dots are what you will see. I’m not familiar with your unit but , if it is 2D sonar capable with chirp, you may very well need a separate transducer. DI/SI has its advantages, but searching and finding fish at speed is not one of them. On Erie I use 2D 95% of the time, I find DI/SI useful to identify bait balls, baitfish vs bug hatch. I’m rarely looking to identify structure on the lake, just because I’m familiar with the areas I fish and most of it has no structure.


----------



## Farmhand (Jul 11, 2011)

Gradyfish said:


> Clearvu is Garmins version of down imaging. You will not see arches with DI, the dots are what you will see. I’m not familiar with your unit but , if it is 2D sonar capable with chirp, you may very well need a separate transducer. DI/SI has its advantages, but searching and finding fish at speed is not one of them. On Erie I use 2D 95% of the time, I find DI/SI useful to identify bait balls, baitfish vs bug hatch. I’m rarely looking to identify structure on the lake, just because I’m familiar with the areas I fish and most of it has no structure.


Great point. I have all the new fangled , chirp , 3d realvision side etc etc etc. but it’s always set on 200/50 kHz sonar lol. I could be using a 300 dollar 5 year old unit and have a bunch of xtra cash


----------



## die4irish (Jun 8, 2004)

Gradyfish said:


> Clearvu is Garmins version of down imaging. You will not see arches with DI, the dots are what you will see. I’m not familiar with your unit but , if it is 2D sonar capable with chirp, you may very well need a separate transducer. DI/SI has its advantages, but searching and finding fish at speed is not one of them. On Erie I use 2D 95% of the time, I find DI/SI useful to identify bait balls, baitfish vs bug hatch. I’m rarely looking to identify structure on the lake, just because I’m familiar with the areas I fish and most of it has no structure.


Garmin GT30-THis the transducer


----------



## Gradyfish (Jan 22, 2017)

When I look up that part # it shows it as a 455/800 hz structure scan transducer. If you are wanting to see traditional 2D sonar you will need a 50/200 or more common 83/200 transducer. Plus you need to be sure your unit has traditional 2D sonar capabilities. It sounds like you already know it does.
I don’t run Garmin but, most systems are similar in function. I run several 83/200 transducers along with my 455/800 DI/SI transducer. The images each give you are totally different. Some manufacturers now offer transducers that give you both functions (totalscan), I chose not to go that route because it is not the best option IMO. A thru hull or shoot thru would more than likely give you a better image for 2D rather than a slimmer type transducer. The chirp function is handled in the machine itself, not the transducer.


----------



## die4irish (Jun 8, 2004)

this is what i have
https://buy.garmin.com/en-US/US/p/537083


----------



## Gradyfish (Jan 22, 2017)

Looking at the specs for that transducer it is 455/800, sounds like Garmin might chirp there DI, but either way with out 2D sonar you are not going to see the images you have been used to. Maybe I’m reading your question wrong, but I believe you want to be seeing something more on the line of arches, and you are not going to get that with DI/SI. You are going to see small specs when marking fish. Some of the new high resolution stuff you can see more of a fish image. If you are looking to find fish at speed, you have the wrong hardware.


----------



## die4irish (Jun 8, 2004)

thanks for the response i really appreciate it. im just trying to figure out what im seeing now without the old arch look. next time out i will snap a picture of the screen.what hardware would you suggest for speed?


----------



## Gradyfish (Jan 22, 2017)

die4irish said:


> thanks for the response i really appreciate it. im just trying to figure out what im seeing now without the old arch look. next time out i will snap a picture of the screen.what hardware would you suggest for speed?


A transducer for 2D sonar 83/200hz, if your unit will support it.


----------



## die4irish (Jun 8, 2004)

cant use a transmon mount, boat is a 30 ft trojan with twin inboards.too much interference


----------



## Gradyfish (Jan 22, 2017)

Thru hull or shoot thru works much better. I’m using a shot thru and very happy. Im not much into drilling holes in the bottom of my boat.


----------

